# Garage Herf 5/30/08



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thinking of a small informal herf to check out the new humi and taste some Stranahans. Got some St. Paulie unleaded in the fridge as well as some fully leaded other brands. :ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump this up so everyone can see and maybe get a few more there....:tu


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Matt and I will be there around 6ish I believe. See you guys tonight!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

denverdog said:


> Matt and I will be there around 6ish I believe. See you guys tonight!


I will be home by 6:30, I am stopping at Sam Club for ribs and a liquor store for goodies on the way home. Any requests?


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> I will be home by 6:30, I am stopping at Sam Club for ribs and a liquor store for goodies on the way home. Any requests?


630 it is then. I will of course bring a bottle or two of good cigar pairing beer as well. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

denverdog said:


> 630 it is then. I will of course bring a bottle or two of good cigar pairing beer as well. :tu


WhooHoo, I was hoping you would say that...:al:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I really enjoyed myself this evening. Great conversation and Jamie cooked up slabs of baby backs and they were marvelous!!! Dam nice gifts were exchanged as well. Thank you Gary for the La Aurora Sapphire. I really enjoyed this flavorful cigar. :ss

Thank you Jamie for hosting, cooking and pouring great libations!

PS Your new humi is beautiful. Now, filler up! :r


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

macms said:


> I really enjoyed myself this evening. Great conversation and Jamie cooked up slabs of baby backs and they were marvelous!!! Dam nice gifts were exchanged as well. Thank you Gary for the La Aurora Sapphire. I really enjoyed this flavorful cigar. :ss
> 
> Thank you Jamie for hosting, cooking and pouring great libations!
> 
> PS Your new humi is beautiful. Now, filler up! :r


Man I had a great time last night, thanks for the gifted cigars and the great conversation guys.:tu


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Had a helluva time guys. Jamie, you were a great host, the ribs, the drinks, the conversation were all fantastic! Thanks man, next time we gather at my casa. :tu


----------

